# Banding Rams?



## goats&moregoats (Mar 6, 2016)

Is this what they call it(like banding goats) is it the same procedure? At what age is best? Can you band an adult Ram? Adult is just shy of two years. Will banding even out the adults temperament? He is a jerk!! If he was actually mine he would be mutton. However, he belongs to a friend ( older women with alzheimer's), I take care of the sheep. 

We now have a lamb on the ground as of tonight. Lamb appears to be doing well. I witnessed it suckle a few times. Standing good and moving around well for a few hours old. 

I do not want another Ram. That being said I don't know at this point if it is a male or female. Hoping to get a good look in the am. The ewe is not people friendly so I didn't want to press my luck in the dark.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 6, 2016)

I wouldn't band a ram of that age. I would have him taken to a vet. To many things can go wrong with that late of a banding...


----------



## secuono (Mar 6, 2016)

Technically, possible to band as long as the testicles can be popped through the band. But a lot can go wrong, so a vet or burdizzo tool is best at this point.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 7, 2016)

Agree with not banding a 2 year old... would go with castration by vet or burdizzo. And if he's a jerk as you say, you'll definitely want some help when you try to burdizzo him.  Here's hoping your new little lamb is NOT another ram... but if he is, he can always be fattened up and sold for meat.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 7, 2016)

@Latestarter @purplequeenvt  , I can band the little one right? what age is best for that?(if it is a boy). Also can the ewe get pregnant again right away...do I need to separate ewe & baby from Ram? Not looking to raise a flock of sheep.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 7, 2016)

Banding will work, BUT you need to make sure he's up to date on his tetanus shot AND the vet needs to use a big bander (cattle size). I just had 4 7 month old Shetland rams done a few weeks ago.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Mar 7, 2016)

you can band the little one if it is a ram.  I band at four days old.  as long and you can get both testicles do in the sack under the band you are good to go. I don't know what kind of sheep you have but they are usually seasonal breeders and she shouldn't come back into heat until this fall.  good luck


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2016)

We cut my ram lambs. @Bossroo gave me instructions and a friend came over and we cut 'em. It was easier than I thought it would be. The ram lambs didn't cry out, no blood, it was over in minutes. Bossroo told me to cut before two weeks, I think it was 2 1/2, but it was still ok. I caught the lamb, sat on a milk crate with the lamb in my lap, butt end pointed out. Russell used a sharpened pocket knife, cut off the bottom 1/3 of the sack, and pulled the testicles out. I let the lamb up, he ran to him mom and got a suckle and it was over. Next time, I'll do the cutting myself.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 7, 2016)

I think @babsbag mentioned banding a mature goat.

As to the little one, you can cut or band at this point.

We band our goats but a little older, usually at 10 weeks.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 7, 2016)

Baymule said:


> We cut my ram lambs. @Bossroo gave me instructions and a friend came over and we cut 'em. It was easier than I thought it would be. The ram lambs didn't cry out, no blood, it was over in minutes. Bossroo told me to cut before two weeks, I think it was 2 1/2, but it was still ok. I caught the lamb, sat on a milk crate with the lamb in my lap, butt end pointed out. Russell used a sharpened pocket knife, cut off the bottom 1/3 of the sack, and pulled the testicles out. I let the lamb up, he ran to him mom and got a suckle and it was over. Next time, I'll do the cutting myself.



I cut a buckling yesterday for the first time. He bled more than I though he would, but I think I cut his scrotum too high up.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Sold the Little guy as a bottle lamb. Good thing I did too. That next morning after posting this I went to check on the ewe & baby. Baby managed to get out of the pallet fence. I checked sex & weighed him. 5.5lbs. Took him back out to momma. He managed to nurse real quick 2-3 times. However adult ram decided he didn't want the little guy in there. Kept going after him and ewe did not try to protect. So I want in and backed the ram down, scared the ewe a bit(sorry Scarlett) and scooped up baby. Purchaser had lamb vet checked...he ended up with a broken femur. He is being well cared for and loved.


----------

